# Blisters from new BOA boots! Help!!



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey guys, I scored a wicked deal on a pair of DC judges last week, and took them up to my local mountain last Sunday. I must say, they were heaps and bounds better than my old boots in terms of performance. Now here comes the shitty part. About 3 hours in of riding, I noticed some pain on both my shins. I ignored it (dumb move) since I was having such a blast ripping around the mountain. By the time I took off my boots (which was about 6 hours of riding), I realized that I had 2 huge blisters which had bubbled up on both my shins. Needless to say, it got infected, and now I can barely walk. What do you guys think happened? Did I tighten them too much? I didn't feel at any point that I was cutting off circulation or felt it was overly tight. Or are the boots just not the right fit for me? Oh! I forgot to mention that my boarding socks were in the washer, and I was running late, so I rode with just regular socks. I'm thinking it might of been because my socks rolled down while I was riding, leaving my skin exposed to rubbing against the boot. I really love these boots, but if this shit were to happen again, I'd have to give them up on craigslist.

Forgot to mention, these are the first pair of BOA's I've ever ridden.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Probably from regular socks...especially if they were cotton or a cotton blend...cause they will bunch up, get wet and rub. It also indicates perhaps the boots are rubbing and not yet broken in and fitting well. Though the shin area is kind of a weird place for blisters...perhaps cuff area was not snug. Perhaps if rubbing, the boots are not tightening enough or in the right places...but there might be other issues of toe slam, heel lift and etc. If rubbing continues to be an issue, use a wicking liner under your regular sb sock...to elimate the friction.

And now, if you are infected and can barely walk...pay more attention...if you would have attended to the issue when you first noticed it at the 3 hour mark...or have gotten your laundry done...son get a clue.
Your dad.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

I would lean towards the socks as well, and I will leave the lecturing to others :laugh:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Boa's irrelevant. Tight is tight. I suppose there's a small chance your skin reacted to contact with the boot liner, but it's most likely the socks.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You can always put duct tape over your hot spots to protect them. Works great. I agree with the others that it was mostly likely the socks.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

I am almost certain it was the socks, especially if you say that they slid down and your shins were rubbing directly against the liner of the boot. 

I never had problems with blisters in my boots until I wore them with regular socks while helping my kid learn to ski on the magic carpet run. I didn't even ride but just walked up and down the hill for a few hours. I had blisters on both feet and I am certain that it was because I was wearing normal socks.


----------



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys! I kind of figured wearing the wrong socks was the issue. Definitely learned my lesson this time.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm with everyone else. It's most likely the socks. 

My buddy was questioning why I wear snowboard specific socks when I ride. I was almost speechless, replying "what do you mean? what kind of socks do you wear?" Friend: "2 pairs of long thick cotton socks" Me: "Let's stop at Sports Chalet on the way home, your birthday present is coming real early this year". 

But an extra pair or 2 to have around, or next time wear dirty socks. I'd rather wear dirty socks than get infected blisters. At this point Saline washes & Neosporin are probably your best friends...


----------



## blue_noise (Feb 10, 2012)

shin blister, you can wear thicker long socks. and i think you are putting alot of pressure into the tongue of the boots.


----------



## BarryYung42 (Feb 25, 2012)

Its proboly your socks.
Anyways can someone tell me if nike elite socks are bad for riding? The basketball ones


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I've had similar issues on new boots. Not blisters, but chafing on my shins. I'm with the others in saying that blisters are probably the result of cotton socks.

As for my shin chafing, it slowly got better as the boots wore in. One thing that really helps was to buy a cheap sponge-like insole from a drug store. Cut off a chunk of it large enough to pad the front of your shin and put it between your sock and the boot tongue before you lace up.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

One thing I've noticed about BOA vs conventional lacing over the years is that if you want the boot to be looser, you have to loosen it. Conventional lacing almost always loosened during riding but a good BOA system doesn't (in my experience). I know you said you didn't feel any discomfort, but if you ever do, an easy fix is to play with the knobs (haha, yeah that's what she...).


----------



## Bennett (Feb 1, 2012)

kung-POW said:


> Hey guys, I scored a wicked deal on a pair of DC judges last week, and took them up to my local mountain last Sunday. I must say, they were heaps and bounds better than my old boots in terms of performance. Now here comes the shitty part. About 3 hours in of riding, I noticed some pain on both my shins. I ignored it (dumb move) since I was having such a blast ripping around the mountain. By the time I took off my boots (which was about 6 hours of riding), I realized that I had 2 huge blisters which had bubbled up on both my shins. Needless to say, it got infected, and now I can barely walk. What do you guys think happened? Did I tighten them too much? I didn't feel at any point that I was cutting off circulation or felt it was overly tight. Or are the boots just not the right fit for me? Oh! I forgot to mention that my boarding socks were in the washer, and I was running late, so I rode with just regular socks. I'm thinking it might of been because my socks rolled down while I was riding, leaving my skin exposed to rubbing against the boot. I really love these boots, but if this shit were to happen again, I'd have to give them up on craigslist.
> 
> Forgot to mention, these are the first pair of BOA's I've ever ridden.


Im pretty certain it was the socks unless your boots are defective and there is something rubbing on your shins, which i doubt because you would feel it when trying the boot on before you bought them. But I went snowboarding with short non snowboarding socks before and I must say i will never do that again i got a huge rash on my shin im sure if I would had rode 6 hours they would have been huge blisters i was only in mine for an hour before i had to call it quits. So i think the boots are chill try boarding with your correct socks next time you should be chill!


----------



## Chrizzaaah (Jan 17, 2021)

This happens to me as well most times I ride hard. I have legit snowboarding socks (clean) and have tried many types over the years. Hight is right, boots are really nice and broken in. Maybe some riders just get chaffing...I don’t know I’ve been getting shin blisters for years despite boot changes, sock varieties ($20/30 dollar pairs sometimes) multiplied layers of protection from pants..It stinks. I’m going to try the duct tape idea


----------

